# Looking for some work northeast ohio (solon, twinsburg, bainbridge)



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

I try to keep my route rather compacted because traffic can be a bear when trying to get work done. If anybody has something let me know
Kevin 440-781-788


----------

